# Reemplazo de rjp63f3a



## JWOLVERINE (Ago 14, 2014)

Tengo un plasma Samsung de 42" HD plasma, se ponen en corto los transistores igbt RJP63F3 duran unos dias, y son difisiles de conseguir, me pregunto is alguien  me podria orientar porque se  ponen en corto tanto y si exite algun remplazo que agunate mas o algun remplazo en transistores mosfet? soy novato en tv de plasma saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

deben ser truchos, podes probar con el 2SH20  ,son de 36 amper (4 amper menos,solamente,pero aguanta mas picos de tencion,650 volt ),pero son mas fáciles de conseguir,
revisa bien la fuente,los filtros


----------



## JWOLVERINE (Sep 7, 2014)

Termine comprando 2 lotes en una pagina china, peor todabia no me llegan. saludos


----------



## zopilote (Sep 8, 2014)

Comprate un medidor de ESR para descartar los condensadores, por culpa de ellos se malogran los igbts.


----------



## JWOLVERINE (Feb 27, 2018)

Solo para quien tenga esta falla, los IGBT comprados en alixpress fueron 100% satisfactorios y originales a un precio ridículo por lote, ademas se detecto condensadores en mal estado en la placa y-sus los cual hacían una falla de falta de enfoque y brillo, quedando la tv hasta el momento funcionando sin problemas ya que los IGBT comprados en mi país resultaban falsos o remarcados y muy caros.


----------



## jomelcor (Dic 2, 2018)

Como estas amigo JWOLVERINE
En que tienda de aliexpress comprastes los IGBT y que marca
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## JWOLVERINE (Dic 3, 2018)

jomelcor dijo:


> Como estas amigo JWOLVERINE
> En que tienda de aliexpress comprastes los IGBT y que marca
> gracias por tu respuesta



me parece que la tienda fue _Tienda:_Microelectronics Technology Co., Ltd  fue en el 2014 y la tv sigue funcionando sin ningún problema de los IGBT por cierto también hay que remplazar los filtros electrolíticos de la tarjeta.


----------



## jomelcor (Dic 4, 2018)

Muchas gracias amigo JWOLVERINE por su pronta respuesta
Voy a seguir sus consejos


----------

